# Recall Action Notice on 330 ZHP



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

I got mine today also.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

SteveM said:


> It looks to me like it is the last 7 digits of your VIN. Mine is KM03888 and it looks like it is subject to this recall (I have not received a recall notice to date).


Interesting... I'm KM03638, and also a PP. We're 250 cars apart. I wonder if anyone here has back to back VINs


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Scott ZHP said:


> Interesting... I'm KM03638, and also a PP. We're 250 cars apart. I wonder if anyone here has back to back VINs


Mine has the following options:

Sport Package
Xenon
Myrtle Wood
Rear airbags
6 SP manual (not really an option!)

NO PP! I was on a budget..... :rofl:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Spectre said:


> It doesn't have to be done immediately. Up to now it has been handled when you brought your car in for some other service.
> 
> Remember, the problem doesn't happen unless you make more than one adjustment to the environmental controls in any one driving session. And if you turn the car off, on, and then off again, you're safe as well. So, consider how much hassle it is to make sure you haven't fiddled with the environmental controls vs. taking the car into the dealer now.


I leave my car sitting for 5 days at a time. I change my AC often while driving and I've never had a discharge. Not too worried about this...


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

My battery died a couple weeks ago. I thought it was due to the frigid temps in Minnesota at the time (I think it reached -15F that night). Plus, I hadn't driven the car for about a day so it sat in the garage for about 36 hours. Although the garage doesn't get that cold & I've never had another car lose a charge in those temps. Hoping it's this known issue that caused the discharge. It's in the shop right now anyway for that (unrelated?) idling problem, so we'll see.

On a happy note - I just read the bulletin (pdf in post above) and was glad to see I might get a free cleaning & tank of gas. The car is filthy and I'm almost on "E". Good timing!

-msp_guy


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

agreed..
And in an ideal world, none of us would have these problems. I guess I'm just impressed at BMW's suggestion that the dealers provide a free tank & a free cleaning (int & ext). To me, it just shows a little touch of class that you wouldn't find with some other manufacturers. It makes a statement of, "we realize the inconvenience this recall may cause you by having to schedule an unexpected service appointment."

To those that had the problem prior to the recall, maybe a gas certificate would be just as nice? All I can say is thanks to you for helping BMW realize the problem & putting a recall in place so others like us can avoid an inconvenient breakdown like the one you experienced. :thumbup:


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

At current gas prices of about $2.10/gal and a fuel tank capacity of 16.6 gals, that works out to almost $35. I'll have to bring mine in when it's almost empty - just have to make sure I don't get stranded with a dead battery!


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

Got my car back this afternoon. Full tank of gas and an exterior wash. Nothing done to the interior, but at least they cleaned the wheels!


----------



## SASTUD (Feb 20, 2004)

*Recall 61-11-03*



Kiliozo said:


> I just got a notice in the mail from my dealership to set up an appointment for an open Recall / Service Action (#61-11-03). I plan on calling tomorrow but wanted to know in the mean time if anyone has received a similar notice and what it's regarding. Thanks.


61-11-03 IS A RECALL TO RECODE THE LSZ MODULE ON YOUR CARS. CALL YOUR DEALERSHIP TO SEE IF THE RECALL APPLIES TO YOUR CAR. WE'VE HAD A FEW TOWED IN THAT WOULD NOT START. TAKES ABOUT 45 MINUTES TO PERFORM REPROGRAMMING. FYI-SASTUD


----------

